# Another New Member



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all. I stumbled on this site by accident a few days ago. Great ideas and educational info. I tent camped with my son years ago and couldn't get my daughter or wife interested. When I finnaly convinced my wife it was fun, it rained the entire weekend. Yes in a tent and in October. I thought that would be the end, but she agreed to try again , but no tent. We bought a used pop up, which worked out great. We upgraded to our 2007 25 RSS. This was our first full season and she actullay is having fun. My daughter married a guy who camps and now she loves it. We gave our pop up to them. I look forward to sharing info with evryone.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers...Glad You Found Us...









*


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi and welcome to OUTBACKERS

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the best (not so) little site in cyberspace!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers

Willie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the group


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome!

And I laughed out loud when I saw Psychodad as your screen name. Haven't heard that one for a long time


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. The Psychodad dad comes from the old sitcom Married With Children. I used to tell my family I wanted a family just like the Bundy's and that Al was my hero. I was just joking, really. The name also comes from as my kids where growing up and I was trying to teach them how to be decent adults, they used to tell me I was psycho. They turned out pretty good, so psycho must be effective.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the group!! Glad your with us!!


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to the group! Glad that the family enjoys camping we find it great quality time together.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

psychodad said:


> Hi all. I stumbled on this site by accident a few days ago.


Welcome to Outbackers. If you're going to stumble this is a great place to land. Actually, even if you don't.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Great to have another Ohio member. Maybe you'll be interested in coming to an Outbackers Rally this summer. We are in the process of putting one together, here is the link to the thread.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry324438

Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers psychodad. Glad you found us. I may need to borrow that name in a few years when my daughters hit the teen years.









Brad


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome, I'm a fairly new Ohio member myself. Folks here are pretty nice!


----------

